# mosquito muskie



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

my dad caught a 42+ in muskie at mosquito on sunday. a nice gentleman took a picture and said he knew people on this site. if you know him please message me so i can give him my email address.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive heard some stories of musky being caught in skeeter(i doubt those too), but ive still not seen a photo.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

every year I hear of one or two being caught. my brother caught around a 30" a few years ago- I saw the phone pic. definately not a pike


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ez, isn't it what this thread is all about?


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

ezbite...reguardless if there is ,that pic was too funny...great timing


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

A buddy of mine caught a 36" last year, took to causeway to verify, and pic, then was released!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Seen a few good muskie come from Mosquito, always caught near the dam end.


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

I know Mosquito was stocked with muskies in the late 70's or early 80's but alot of people mistake pike for a muskie quite often. If its true than way to go!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a musky trolling between the public marina and the dam about ten years ago. The fish was only 30" long.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have caught over 8 now in the nets in the spring. One net had three and one was a female that was 45" long with eggs and the other two were males. Have caught most by the dam. The biggest I have seen was 46 1/2 we caught. If you think this is crazy, we caught a 27" steelhead a few years back.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Walleye 3 said:


> I have caught over 8 now in the nets in the spring. One net had three and one was a female that was 45" long with eggs and the other two were males. Have caught most by the dam. The biggest I have seen was 46 1/2 we caught. If you think this is crazy, we caught a 27" steelhead a few years back.


cmon man, a steelhead?


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Johnboy, I believe the person you are looking for is on this site, his posting name is geomichaelpk. This story sounds real familiar we were both out last week and he told me he snapped a picture for someone of nice muskie on mosquito about 42inches.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Walleye 3 said:


> I have caught over 8 now in the nets in the spring. One net had three and one was a female that was 45" long with eggs and the other two were males. Have caught most by the dam. The biggest I have seen was 46 1/2 we caught. If you think this is crazy, we caught a 27" steelhead a few years back.


Walleye 3, Do you think that somebody released the Steelhead or that possibly it came from one of the Grand River tribs during high water? Kind of high like the lake level is now with Mosquito flowing north over the Great Divide.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

"pk" of "geomichaelpk" is my neighbor, I'll ask him and see if he did indeed snap the picture!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

cull'n that was him, see if you can get it for me!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

here is a pic. thanks mike for taking it


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Yep thats a muskie and a very nice one too. Congratulations to the guy who caught it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice! There is your proof ezbite!


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, that is awesome! Nice catch for your dad. Were you guys trolling for eyes when you caught it or what?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

yep, thats a muskie, mmmmm foot. what end of the lake is that?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bass fishing on the southside


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome catch! (where is the I'm jealous icon?)


----------



## LadyFisher (Apr 19, 2011)

raiderdave said:


> Awesome catch! (where is the I'm jealous icon?)


Ditto! Dave beat me to it! LOL


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

I was out last year (2010) on the day they were working the walleye nets and watched them gathering eggs and milt. I talked to the guys there and was told that they had taken two muskie over 45" in the nets. They told me that Mosquito was NEVER stocked with muskie, and they believed that they came in from the Grand River. The lake was never stocked with small mouth either, but I have caught a number over the years. Makes sense that a trout could make it's way into the lake the same way. That's one of the best parts of fishing....you never know what you're going to catch.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Great catch!!!! Now....could someone please educate me? What makes it so obvious in that pic that the fish is a muskie and not just a huge pike?

I've never seen a muskie in real life and have only seen several smaller pike...all less than 25" which I've caught from Mosq.....but that pic has got me ready to go to Mosq and fish and I don't care what the weather is like!!!!! 

I just want to be ready to ID my fish when I get one like that. LOL


----------



## raiderdave (Oct 18, 2010)

Muskie have light colored bodies with dark spots/stripes/markings (see pic) - Pike are dark green with light colored spots/stripes/markings - thats the easiest way to distinquish them from one another


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy thats a beauty. Congrats to the angler. 1st ski I've seen from mosquito too.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know why it would be so hard to believe there to be muskies in Mosquito Lake...the lake has the perfect habitat for muskies...pike do well in there, why wouldn't a muskie.

Yup thats a muskie for sure...a barred strain too,,,very nice markings and fish there!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

If you look at the fish picture book in causeway bait shop there are pictures of salmon being caught there...weird

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Muskies were native to Mosquito Creek before the lake was created and there are of plenty of them in the Mahoning River that Mosquito flows into just downstream in Niles. I bet there has always been a small population of Muskies in Mosquito.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

POPS! It's a daddy! GO RONNIE!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hey shutupnfish, thats what I argue with my dad, uncle and anyone else who says theres no muskie in there!

awesome fish, congrats...


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Last week I gave a speech on the History of Mosquito Lake and a lot of research went into it. I first started started doing research In 1994, when the lake was turning 50 years old. I went to the library and went through micro film on everything I could find on the history of our lake. I also talked to numerous people, who lived in the area when the lake was being built. It is totally fascinating.
On August 4th 1983, there was an article printed in the Tribune Chronicle.
In one of the sub titles of the article it said;


*Fishy Business*
_On May 19,1944, Congressman Kirwan regained popularity when he organized the convert "operation muskellunge" in which 100,000 of the fish were taken from federal hatcheries in the Midwest and dumped into Mosquito Creek Lake. Republican congressmen cried foul after they learned of Kirwin's secret maneuvering to have Trumbull County corner the "Muskie" market._

The History of Mosquito is so interesting , if you want to learn more go to my website, www.CausewaySportingGoods.com And click on Mosquito Lake history. I will be adding more to it after I finish my research. Thanks, Linda


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Linda...
I'll be checking in on the research now and then. Cool Stuff..Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## steelcrappie (Feb 15, 2011)

could that be a tiger?


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

This is just my two cents, but I have netted there for a long time and worked with guys who had for 30 years and up until a few years ago we never caught a Muskie, ever. I think that someone is bringing them from West Branch. The same goes for Smallmouth, never saw any until a few years ago and the ones we have caught were 5+lb. I talked with a guy that said that he and his buddies have been bringing them from Erie for a few years. The Steelhead we caught was definitely brought in from the streams up north. It had a big sore on its mouth where someone had caught it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I dont know that background looks like PYMIE. lol Nice fish had to be know heck of a fight.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Definitely NOT a tiger muskie. AND difinitely NOT a Great Lakes strain of muskie. As I said before, that there is a barred strain muskie.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Beautiful fish! Congrats on the catch! That'll be a cool one to talk about for many years to come.


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome looking fish! fish-on!


----------



## geomichaelpk (Jan 7, 2007)

For the sake of confusion our member name based on this photo should be: pkgeomichael or should it be michaelgeopk? Oh well, guess will just stick with geomichaelpk.

Very nice photo of johnboy111711 indeed.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice ski


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

